

You guys spoke, we listened - A brand new Bitspend website is live - BitspendJessica
https://bitspend.net
Thanks to you guys we received tons of positive and constructive criticism.  We're proud to say we listened, and acted!<p>We hope our new site is more up to all of your standards :)<p>Thank You,
The Bitspend Team
======
impostervt
Mustache squirrel!

